# AirLift Front Struts Spinning/Turning!? (Mk2/Corrado)



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

My Airlift setup has done less than 100 miles on the road, then sat in my unit for 3 years before I finished fitting e-level sensors.

Strange thing is, when I came to fit them, I noticed my air lines were wrapped around my struts! I certainly didn't fit them like that. After some head scratching, I realised that I can grab hold of the bag and literally spin it around, moving the air line inlet and un-wrapping the air line in the process.

A couple of search results on here mention it, but I see no proper explanations. All the mounts are new, even the top (Suspension stops/plates). Thee is no binding, everything is free and torqued correctly.

So am I safe to actually drive the damn thing or not? I often have my two kids in the car.

This is the front strut.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

This happens more often than one would think. In fact, it's a known issue with some of the slam series struts produced by Air Lift. While you've bought a great product and there is a warranty, the issue you're facing is not something that is cured by asking for a set of warranty struts. The issue is the 'C' ring that slides into the notched groove on the struts does not seat perfectly. Thus, the bag is bolted to that 'C' clamp / ring, but it still spins around on the strut. It sounds crazy, I know. But what I'm telling you is something I've witnessed only a handful of times. When asking for a remedy, Air Lift has said that you will need to align the bag and then drop a small weld to tie the 'C' ring and the strut together. If GintyFab chimes in, he will confirm the information I've just relayed. I promise, you're not crazy!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for your reply mate...

Wow...It's a pretty serious design flaw, pretty dangerous in fact. My car has no MOT (Road worthiness test here in UK) and when I go to have it done, and they notice this, there's no way it would pass the test. In fact, I don't want to use it on the road with an issue like this.

My whole air ride experience has been pretty disappointing.

The whole kit has done less than 100 miles on the road, everything was greased up, fitted well. And yet my touchpad blew (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7124024-Accuair-E-Level-Touchpad-Controller-Not-Working!) My struts look like they've covered 100k Miles (The paint seems wafer thin) and now this issue with the bag spinning.

Not impressed with Accuair or Airlift at all. I can't weld, and the car is off the road...But why the hell should I have to repair/stick a blob of weld on my new struts anyway?


----------



## HonestChip (Apr 19, 2009)

I believe tac welding the base of the bag to the strut housing has been talked about. Idk if anyone actually went through with it.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

HonestChip said:


> I believe tac welding the base of the bag to the strut housing has been talked about. Idk if anyone actually went through with it.


we have a handful of customers who have used this method to cure the issue. we've also had one customer who has prolonged issues after welding the C-ring to the strut.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Prolonged issues? Did the weld keep breaking or? Any pics or more details on exactly which bit needs welding to what?

Is it the tubular part of the bag fitting? that needs welding to the tubular part of the strut beneath?

I just don't know how I'm supposed to get this fixed with the car being off the road Never mind the fact that I don't think I should have to. Really disappointed.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah a small tack weld will cure the issue. but we are talking a SMALL tack weld. We had an issue with the weld on a set of struts ended up burning or dissipating the gas in the strut and they wouldn't rebound anymore. it just needs to be a small dot. just to keep it from spinning.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Cheers mate. Not sure how I'm going to go about getting it done like...


----------

